# Can a red and caribe breed?



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

I know in nature it might be unheard of but can cariba and natts breed together and has it ever happened?

In general can pygos intermix?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think so.

Move to breeding


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

why not? if every house pet dog is the same species and they can all breed together why cant different piranhas?
i dunno for sure maybe they wont do it, but if you manually fertilize ones eggs with the others boys, i think it would work??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CoolD said:


> why not? if every house pet dog is the same species and they can all breed together why cant different piranhas?


No matter how sad it is, a poodle and a rottweiler are the same species, so they can reproduce.
P. nattereri and P. cariba are two distinct species, which limits the possibilities drastically - different species have been crossed before, like sheep and goat, or different species from the lama family, but that doesn't mean different pygo-species can as well - in fact, it's extremely rare that two different species actually reproduce, so it's highly unlikely, if not impossible.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

dumb question but maybe.
test tube piranhas? if a female dies and is full of eggs, do you think it would be possible to lay them in the tank and see if a male p fertilizes them? i know its a long shot, but do you think its possible?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> b_ack51 Posted on May 20 2004, 02:11 PM
> dumb question but maybe.
> test tube piranhas? if a female dies and is full of eggs, do you think it would be possible to lay them in the tank and see if a male p fertilizes them? i know its a long shot, but do you think its possible?


 You'd have better luck doing this experiment with Xenon and Innes.









Sorry, j/k.









That's not how it works. If you tried it that way, the pirana would just eat the eggs or the eggs would simply spoil.

If you tried to milk the milt from the male pirana and apply it to the eggs, you would likely get bit in the process of doing this....at the worst you still would not wind up with any fertilized eggs. They are different species. The only possible way (and its a guess on my part here) is invetro fertilization. A very complex method not anyone can do outside a lab. Doubt it would work here.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

I understad that anything between cariba, piraya and natterri wont work. But has anyone successfully bred a ternetzi and a red? I if they cant wouldn't it prove that they are different species?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fishes have been bred and "intermixed" by Bud Guyer a semi-pro breeder in Ohio. And even "IF" they didn't breed, it would prove nothing since few people actually get P. nattereri to breed in their home aquarios even with each other.

This is a tired old argument, but haven't seen it in awhile.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

That would be nice,i wonder how much they would go for?


----------

